
Impossible fractals - gasull
http://www.cameronius.com/graphics/impossible-fractals-figures/
======
delackner
Really gorgeous, though the captivating patterns felt so recursive that I was
reminded of the article a few months ago about the painter who was obsessed
with patterns, amongst them Ravel's Bolero. And of course, they were linked by
the same terminal brain illness.

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn13599-bol%E9ro-
beautif...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn13599-bol%E9ro-beautiful-
symptom-of-a-terrible-disease.html)

------
icey
On a semi-related note, I found this the other day:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ej3dj4x64k>

"4d" Buddhabrot animation. Enjoy!

------
dmoney
Reminds me of the Star Trek: TNG episode _I, Borg_. The crew considered
showing the captive Borg drone a paradoxical graphic. Each attempt to
understand it would "spawn an anomalous solution," until, eventually, all
computational resources of the Collective were consumed.

------
KevBurnsJr
<http://www.electricsheep.org/>

~~~
spot
<http://hifidreams.com> (bsp)

~~~
KevBurnsJr
Would you mind if I submitted this as a news item?

AI : ElectricSheep : A Sheepumentary : <http://www.blip.tv/file/178575/>

------
rflrob
I'd be curious to see how they did this. Some of the early ones could be
somebody spending way too much time in Illustrator, but by time they get to
the impossible ferns and mushrooms, you know they're using some programming.

~~~
burp
Yeah I'd like to know too

------
Raphael
What's impossible about the sponge?

------
pmsaue0
my brain esploded

